# Empire Mine Time Trial October 12th Antioch



## Rperry (Sep 19, 2013)

Hola everybody...my first post. Here is a bit of info on a low key time trial we will be having Saturday, October 12th in Antioch. 

A six mile total...out and back, on a closed course...no traffic! Road is in good shape. Empire Mine Rd.

Sign in starts at 7:00am,...first rider starts at 8:00am

Age groups...21-29, etc.

$10.00 to enter, all money minus insurance will be donated to the East Bay Bicycle Coalition

Enter and start on the Mesa Ridge Dr/Empire Mine Rd gate.

Sponsored by the Brentwood Bike Club and the Delta Pedalers.

Questions? Give me a call or leave a message here. Ron 925-577-7336 thanks


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

hmmm I'd like to test my legs or better yet my repaired knee.. is there a deadline to signup


----------



## Rperry (Sep 19, 2013)

Signup the day of the race only...no preregistration. Starts on a downhill of about 150 feet...so...finishes on a uphill. Total elevation gain is 480 feet. Should be fast. Lots of fast riders out here. Ron


----------



## Rperry (Sep 19, 2013)

Just a reminder, this weekend is our time trial. Coffee and bagels start with sign ups at 7:00am...first rider starts at 8:00am. 100% closed course, no cars! Leave a message here or call 925-577-7336 for info, Ron


----------



## Rperry (Sep 19, 2013)

Here are a few pictures of our Empire Mine Time Trial on October 12th. Thirteen riders, winner was Jason Perez,...15min, 32sec. Closed course, start finish was a great spot to watch, as the finish ended on a twisty uphill. Thanks, Ron


----------



## Rperry (Sep 19, 2013)

From top, Jason Perez, Greg Houle, Tom Stallings, and Ben Cannon


----------

